# Verbindung zu FTP-Server aufbauen und Verbindung testen



## ConBug (9. Jul 2004)

Moin!

Ich versuche gerade eine verbindung zu einem ftp Server aufzubauen um dann da auch "file Objekte" hinzuschicken. Ich habe schon ein wenig im Forum gesucht und was zum Thema "file Objekte" in Byte Array umwandeln gefunden...ich kriege aber gar nicht erst die Verbindung zum Server hin...glaube ich zumindest...Ich schnippsel mal:


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class MyNetUpload 
{
	public void connUploading()
		{ 
	
		try 
		{	
			URL url = new URL ("ftp://username:password@home.service.de");
			URLConnection urlConn = url.openConnection();
			System.out.println(urlConn.getDate());
		}	
			
		catch(IOException e)
		{
		System.out.println("Alert!Alert:  Alles kaputt, Internet wird jetzt formatiert");
		}
	
		}
	}
```

Ich dachte, dass ich vielleicht mit urlConn.getDate() Ausgabe sehen könnte ob ich verbunden bin - da kommt aber nur eine 0 als Ausgabe. Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg?

Und wenn ich dann weiß, dass ich verbunden bin, wie fische ich dann eine Datei von der Festplatte, bastel sie in ein Bytearray um sie dann auf dem Server abzulegen...?

Das Letzte dann noch: Ich bin ja dann auf einem ftp Server - muss ich die connection von Hand wieder beenden(bzw mit einem urlConn....close...shutdown...was weis ich...) beenden??

Gruß ConBug!

 :bahnhof:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Jul 2004)

Verschoben: Netzwerkprogrammierung mit Java


----------



## DP (11. Jul 2004)

so bekommst du imho nie einen upload hin. nimm dir ein framework (ich kann aus produktionserfahrung bis auf wenige ausnahmen das lgpl von enterprisedt empfehlen.

damit kannst du auf dem server machen was du willst.

wenn du codebeispiele brauchst, dann sag bescheid.

cu


----------



## Felix (11. Jul 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nimm dir ein framework (ich kann aus produktionserfahrung bis auf wenige ausnahmen das lgpl von enterprisedt empfehlen.
> 
> damit kannst du auf dem server machen was du willst.
> cu



 :?: ich habe ein ähnliches problem, wo bekomme ich dieses framework?

MFG
Felix


----------



## DP (11. Jul 2004)

Felix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier:

http://www.enterprisedt.com/products/edtftpj/overview.html 

grüße


----------



## ConBug (12. Jul 2004)

@DP

Danke schön, ich habe mir das mal angeschaut - sieht für dn Zweck ftp gut aus. 
Ich muss im Endefekt aber ganz woanders hin...wie ich gerade merke...das Ganze wird mit ftp Server doch überhaupt nix mehr zu tun haben, daher werde ich zwei Programme basteln müssen, Server + Client über eine Socket Verbindung.

Aber es schent ja trotzdem hilfreich gewesen zu sein...für mich, weil ich jetzt weiß, dass es anders werden muss und

für Felix weil der das villeicht so benutzn kann.

Danke - Gruß ConBug


----------



## Felix (12. Jul 2004)

Herzlichen Dank


----------

